# 54 Days Flowering - White Berry - Is she done yet?



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 13, 2009)

This is my one white berry lady. She is approximately 54 days flowering. She is in FFOF soil and under a 150w HPS. I've been flushing with a molasses mixture since 48 days flowering. She has been yellowing a lot, but the bud growth is tremendous. The white to brown pistils is about 1:1. The trichomes appear to be cloudy/clear mostly. I was curious to hear some input on how many more days I should let her go. She is advertised at 50 days flowering and I heard a few others cut white berry around 56-58. 

My plan, as of now, is to let her go to about 58 days flowering, 36 hours of darkness, and cut her in the morning. 

Any input on when to cut is greatly appreciated. Please comment and help a brotha out  Anyone wanna guess how much she will weigh dried out? I am guessing around an ounce if I am lucky.


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 13, 2009)

looks tasty..

i dont know about an O but youll have a good size sack..

id say another 5-7 days


----------



## Reeny (Apr 13, 2009)

I really would say closer to 10-14 days. Keep an eye on the trichomes but you will want them to be atleast cloudy with some amber depending on the high you want.

Waiting is the hardest part. Do not take the flowering times in the discription to heart, keep an eye on your trichomes and wait till you get the results you want. You have waited this long what is a few extra weeks.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 13, 2009)

Reeny said:


> I really would say closer to 10-14 days. Keep an eye on the trichomes but you will want them to be atleast cloudy with some amber depending on the high you want.
> 
> Waiting is the hardest part. Do not take the flowering times in the discription to heart, keep an eye on your trichomes and wait till you get the results you want. You have waited this long what is a few extra weeks.


real close. go till at least 60 days tho.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 13, 2009)

Reeny said:


> I really would say closer to 10-14 days. Keep an eye on the trichomes but you will want them to be atleast cloudy with some amber depending on the high you want.
> 
> Waiting is the hardest part. Do not take the flowering times in the discription to heart, keep an eye on your trichomes and wait till you get the results you want. You have waited this long what is a few extra weeks.


I concur. She is not done yet. You'll get more weight with another 2 weeks. Be patient young grasshopper and YES watch the trics if you are not familar with the strain, they do not lie.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 13, 2009)

So I am getting the general message that she is not done yet. I guess I started flushing a little too early? She is eating up her leaves as you can see in the pictures, but I don't mind waiting. This is my summer bud. I'll be updating this soon enough when I think she is ready to hit the dark phase. I hope she puts on a lot more weight, I guess we will see. Since I only have one plant it is crucial to maximize bud. I just didn't want to over do it w/ flushin and all. Thanks for the comments. 

BTW, I do not have a way to check trichs, I was just estimating. I am not interested in gettin a microscope so I just am going by pistils and bud ripeness. So forget the trichs method, take a good look and make a decision is what I am doing. I believe I will try to flower her till day 60-65 zone.


----------



## rustybud (Apr 14, 2009)

u dont need a mircoscope 4 da trics as long as ur nt blind as a bat and under a light ur able to tell if da trics r amber cloudy or clear ..


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone ever cut the lower buds off and let the top cola finish up a bit? I wasn't sure if this was a good method for me to practice or not. The trichs are starting to get really thick and cloudy but I am still finding calyx's busting open with white hairs. I guess I'll just keep her on the molasses diet for another week and post more pics


----------



## Proph (Apr 14, 2009)

lol an o for yield guestimation? I am seeing more like 10 grams at most dried out.


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 15, 2009)

2 -3 weeks imo.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't read what others are saying here.. But i recon a week or so. It is hard to say how much you will get dried as the photos make the plant look small. But give it another week i recon


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 15, 2009)

I would think it's gonna be at least half an O dried out, the pictures don't show the best representation of it, but it is really dense nug. The bottom should yield about a quarter and the top cola should be at least another quarter (dried). Just my opinion on the yield. 

2-3 weeks is a little ridiculous of an estimate for cutting her down. Its a 50 day strain and usually you want to wait 1-2 weeks after that date. I started flushing on day 48 so I can't exactly grow her for 3 weeks + w/o bad consequences anyhow. I'm just waiting for the trichomes to cloud over on the whole top cola. I'll post pics up for day 60 of flowering and get some input on those. The bottom colas are really gettin a lot of browned pistils and clouding up nicely.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 15, 2009)

no, i bet you will get around 14 to 20 grams dried if your flowering it longer


----------



## Cannabis Cutie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you want a head stone harvest now if you want a body stone wait till the trics turn a clear amber if you want both harvest when trics are yellowish happy growing/ smoking


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 15, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> no, i bet you will get around 14 to 20 grams dried if your flowering it longer


I am flowering longer and the calyxs are still bursting with bud and increasing in size sigficiantly. I think I posted this thread a little to early and thought she would be done sooner. Guess not. This is just summer bud so may as well let her put on that much needed size.  I still be posting pics up soon to get more opinions on the updated pix



Cannabis Cutie said:


> If you want a head stone harvest now if you want a body stone wait till the trics turn a clear amber if you want both harvest when trics are yellowish happy growing/ smoking


I want that supa dupa body stone so when people take a hit of this they are straight knocked on their ass from the high. I am hoping to see the 20% amber/ 60% cloudy/ 20% clear when I harvest, but I don't know my level of patience with this one haha Also I just will be going off eye'n it since I don't have a microscope. I think she'll tell me when she's done

Thanks for the useful comments bros


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 15, 2009)

she will most def let you know


----------



## BrandoMando (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, definitely not an ounce.


----------



## atombomb (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a quarter O maybe less after cure


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 16, 2009)

MJ Crescendo said:


> 2-3 weeks is a little ridiculous of an estimate for cutting her down. Its a 50 day strain and usually you want to wait 1-2 weeks after that date. I started flushing on day 48 so I can't exactly grow her for 3 weeks + w/o bad consequences anyhow. I'm just waiting for the trichomes to cloud over on the whole top cola. I'll post pics up for day 60 of flowering and get some input on those. The bottom colas are really gettin a lot of browned pistils and clouding up nicely.


Seems to me, ridiculous would be putting all your time, effort, energy, love, and care into her, just to hack her down too soon.... 

Realize that an *advertisement* is just that. It's designed to entice. To make you think, "gee, I can have that tasty bud in the picture in only 50 days!" 

Also consider, you are doing soil. The AVERAGE product description assumes you are doing hydro in a Sea of Green, thus the grams/m2 part. 

Soil takes longer. It can take a LOT longer. If you want a real hit-cha-hard high, the ONLY way to get it is to let the bud mature until the trichs are 60-70% amber. And that takes time. 

My advice, wait until the trichs have "ambered up" and until the pot just "looks done." Take your time man, and great job so far.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 16, 2009)

atombomb said:


> Looks like a quarter O maybe less after cure


Really, you truly believe that I will only get 7 grams or LESS? You sure have a lot of post to be thinking in that direction. I've seen a lotttt of bags in my time I can tell you that its more or less 14 grams DRIED. To make sense of my argument for 14 grams you can see that there are about 6-8 bottom mini colas and if you have ever seen a dime bag that these bottom colas will each be about a gram. Now taking the top cola into consideration which is the largest and most dense it can easily be estimated to be approximately 14 grams. I am not startin anything, just saying that is a stupid estimate. 



bigjesse1922 said:


> Seems to me, ridiculous would be putting all your time, effort, energy, love, and care into her, just to hack her down too soon....
> 
> Realize that an *advertisement* is just that. It's designed to entice. To make you think, "gee, I can have that tasty bud in the picture in only 50 days!"
> 
> ...


You are right on the money here bro 

I do realize that she is a single cola and I put her into flower around 6 inches so I know that I will not hit the grams/m2 amount. I considered doing a SOG and all the proper topping and veg growth, but I was just too busy to put that much time into that stage and focused mostly on the flowering stage. It is so true that soil takes f'n forever and that the estimate they gave was basically bs and many people know this. 

What I am getting at though, is YES, I want her to be hella good and grown to her full extent. What I am worried about is the problem of no nutrients for the past 8 days. I see my mistake of taking her off flowering nutes way too soon and do not know what to do about it now. She is eating up all her fan leaves to work on her beautiful bud. 

Should I continue with just my molasses mixture for another 2 weeks or should I add some 1/4 nute doses to the mix? I agree, that she needs to ripen up, but what is the best approach to do this. I'm in no hurry to hack her down and wasn't trying to instigate the wrong thoughts on my grow. I want her RIPE. I just do not know the best means of going about that


----------



## scotts a buzzn (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd give her 10 more days or so!


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some updated pictures of her ripening up to give you guys a better idea of the direction she is heading in. There is a LOT OF YELLOWING and the fan leaves are starting to fall off. Any help would be great. The top cola calyxs are still bursting with white pistils and the bottom nugs are still getting fatter


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Keep her till 65 days or more you can clearly see clear trichs in those most recent pics. She looks great other than that. Looks like you won't be having much trim work to do lol. 

Peace


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 16, 2009)

MJ Crescendo said:


> You are right on the money here bro
> 
> I do realize that she is a single cola and I put her into flower around 6 inches so I know that I will not hit the grams/m2 amount. I considered doing a SOG and all the proper topping and veg growth, but I was just too busy to put that much time into that stage and focused mostly on the flowering stage. It is so true that soil takes f'n forever and that the estimate they gave was basically bs and many people know this.
> 
> ...


You can leave her till the fan leaves all fall off and die brother.

What nutes would you use if you started again? What is your soil pH?

You started flushing too soon. It's ok. Just learn. It will work out though.

I would switch back to some LIGHT nutes that have a high P and K rating, with just a TOUCH of N.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 16, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> You can leave her till the fan leaves all fall off and die brother.
> 
> What nutes would you use if you started again? What is your soil pH?
> 
> ...


Ok, that is good news since all the fan leaves are basically falling off and die'n haha I have BMO organic nutes flower power, 1-8-7 NPK. I def. made a mistake in flushing too soon, but o well. I think I will use a 1/4 of the flower power with molasses mixture for the next 2-3 waterings. Hopefully, that will help her not feel so deprived on everything. I think this stuff is pretty all natural and that it won't leave too much chemicals in the soil anyhow. I should have just kept givin it to her, my mistake, fixing it now. 

I don't know the soil pH exactly, but the water run off is in the neutral acidic zone (where it should be) I added some limestone to balance out the pH about 3 weeks ago and it's been fine since then. 

Off to water her now. Thanks bro


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 16, 2009)

love the color


----------



## Reeny (Apr 16, 2009)

They are so pretty. I have a few whiteberry clones I just put into flower I can't wait now. 

Nice looking plants


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 16, 2009)

MJ Crescendo said:


> Ok, that is good news since all the fan leaves are basically falling off and die'n haha I have BMO organic nutes flower power, 1-8-7 NPK. I def. made a mistake in flushing too soon, but o well. I think I will use a 1/4 of the flower power with molasses mixture for the next 2-3 waterings. Hopefully, that will help her not feel so deprived on everything. I think this stuff is pretty all natural and that it won't leave too much chemicals in the soil anyhow. I should have just kept givin it to her, my mistake, fixing it now.
> 
> I don't know the soil pH exactly, but the water run off is in the neutral acidic zone (where it should be) I added some limestone to balance out the pH about 3 weeks ago and it's been fine since then.
> 
> Off to water her now. Thanks bro


Sounds like a great plan.

Remember, they are flushed now. So when you flush them again, you only have to flush a time or two, as you won't have nuted long since the last flush


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Your using the BMO set up as well? I love their nutrient package. You can use that stuff all the way up to a week before harvest you really did start flushing to soon. I'm pretty sure the stuff has no chemical additives so you will be safe using for one water. After that just straight water and you'll be fine. 

BTW I've been looking for a new strain to try and I just might try this one now from the look of yours. I mean she is a bute bro keep up the good work. 

Peace


----------



## CHICAGOFUNK (Apr 16, 2009)

When most people do that they take the top and llet the lowers go longer. If it was me id let it go one week longer than the breeder info. Jmo


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Apr 16, 2009)

damn man you could fit a lot of those plants in an small area. are you going to let your next ones veg longer


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah man i would keep that girl going until the trichomes are milky.. pick up a scope and check their progress, if you havnt. 

those bud will fill out and swell these few last days!

just some input.. take it or leave it im highppy


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 17, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Your using the BMO set up as well? I love their nutrient package. You can use that stuff all the way up to a week before harvest you really did start flushing to soon. I'm pretty sure the stuff has no chemical additives so you will be safe using for one water. After that just straight water and you'll be fine.
> 
> BTW I've been looking for a new strain to try and I just might try this one now from the look of yours. I mean she is a bute bro keep up the good work.
> 
> Peace


Yep, I dont know what my thought process was when I started flushing, to much damn material on how important it is on this forum scaring me, even though I know better. BMO lineup is great stuff, I would recommend them to anyone and I will continue to use the stuff since I still have a ton of it left. They make 

I'm glad my grow has inspired someone to try this strain. I haven't had any yet, but I think the smoke is going to be great. I've read a few reports on it and only good feedback was mentioned. She also very sturdy strain that stays in her own space. Basically I could have 5-6 of these going or 2-3 sativa strains going. (I'd go with the w berry) Hope to see more journals with her around. O ya, the cloning and SOG methods work wonders with this strain as well. Good luck to your next grow 



CHICAGOFUNK said:


> When most people do that they take the top and llet the lowers go longer. If it was me id let it go one week longer than the breeder info. Jmo


Surprisingly, the top cola is still pushing out tons of white pistils and has clear trichomes while the bottom nugs are looking a lot more mature with the cloudy trichomes. I have no idea why this is backwards from most grows I've seen. The breeder info is way off. I'm coming up on two weeks after the supposed date (50) and think she might need longer. I'm aim'n for lots of amber trichomes or basically full ripeness bc I have about 2 1/2 weeks b4 I'm out of this place. 



blazinbudsforever said:


> damn man you could fit a lot of those plants in an small area. are you going to let your next ones veg longer


Ah yes, the beauty of the strain white berry. Personally, if I wasn't so busy and secretive about this I would have used the one I have as a mother and cloned the shit out of her. White berry is more or less a cloning strain that is best used in a SOG. I'm considering (if I ever get a chance) to do this and easily produce 5-6 ounces easy of this bud. Mine was vegged under CFL's for only 2.5 weeks so that is why she is so small. Next time will be much different. I sorta wish I would have vegged for longer, but time and money were constraints. Either way I'll have some danky dank ready to be smoked within the month


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 17, 2009)

heres my kush and ak at day 56


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 17, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> heres my kush and ak at day 56


That's gorgeous. While we are waiting for MJ's plants to be ready....here's a pic of some hash I made a few days back using the Gumby method.

To anyone with 100 grams of trim or more, I HIGHLY suggest you go to youtube.com and search for "gumby hash." VERY STONEY SHIT.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 17, 2009)

if that was vegged for 2.5 weeks and she is that small damn I think I'm hooked. I'm gonna try topping one and leaving one alone.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 18, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> if that was vegged for 2.5 weeks and she is that small damn I think I'm hooked. I'm gonna try topping one and leaving one alone.


The first picture is when I put her into flower so you can get an idea of how small she was at the time. The second picture is 2 weeks into flower once she showed sex. I double checked and I vegged for 3 weeks under what I would call insufficient lighting. If done with the appropriate amount of light and for 4-5 weeks she could easily be a champ


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 18, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> heres my kush and ak at day 56


Lookin good brotha. They got some more time to go, thats fo sho 



bigjesse1922 said:


> That's gorgeous. While we are waiting for MJ's plants to be ready....here's a pic of some hash I made a few days back using the Gumby method.
> 
> To anyone with 100 grams of trim or more, I HIGHLY suggest you go to youtube.com and search for "gumby hash." VERY STONEY SHIT.


I wish I had 100 grams of trim, but as you can see she will take me about 5 minutes to trim up (good for me) That looks like some epic hash. Looks like some great stuff to sprinkle on some bud to really get stoned


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 4/20 

I've been patiently waiting and today I found out that I have to chop her down on 4/24. This is the official end date for my girl. I hope you guys like the picture update. Notice the dead/brown leaves all over her. 

She is getting one more watering of straight water tomorrow mornin and let her soak that up till the cut date. I heard I should give her 36 hours of darkness before the cut so I'll be keeping the lights off as of Wednesday night. 

The trichome growth is primarily cloudy unless it is on the newer bud sites. I still have not been able to identify the amber trichs, but I'm not too worried about because these buds look just about done. The growth hasn't been too dramatic in the past 3 days, I've mostly seen the same size, but more plumpness. 

Comment about my plan bros. Not sure how to modify it in any way since I gotta cut her friday mornin. 

Happy 4/20 again


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn she looks tasty. Bet your excited for friday to come. 

Peace


----------



## gjdubbz (Apr 21, 2009)

what is the smell like and what nutes did you use?? how plants do you have going?2?


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 22, 2009)

gjdubbz said:


> what is the smell like and what nutes did you use?? how plants do you have going?2?


I used FFOF soil with BMO organic nutrients. When you touch it your hand gets a lemony fresh scent and when you sniff it there is a hint of a berry with an overwhelming dank smell. It is quite lovely and everyone enjoys the aroma a lot. I only have 1 plant sadly because I couldn't afford to buy 2 white berry seeds at the time haha 

I sampled a lower nug the other day aka 4/20. It was super wet and had a little grassy taste to it, but I could def. tell that after a cure this stuff would be epic. It was only about .5g wet of a nug so the buzz didn't come on too strong, but was enjoyable. I can't wait to actually test out a good bit of this stuff. 

I have officially taken down the lighting setup and put her into dark. She is going to get 36 hours of dark before I cut her Friday morning. I will be trimming on Friday and prob post up some trimmed pics with her wet weight. With her small size I estimate it will take 3-5 days of hanging with 2-3 weeks of curing. I have 2 weeks till summer so that works out quite well for me. Can't wait to have her trimmed up and weighed out. I still approximate the weight to be 15-20 grams dry. By dry, I mean moist because I don't like my weed to be crumbly. I like it when it sticks to my fingers and burns real slow.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 22, 2009)

Everything sounds good except cure time. Let them nugs sit in that jar for a good month bro if not longer. What I do personally is keep the nugs in the jar for a good three weeks and then slowly start smoking off of it inbetween smoking my stash. Baiscally I'll buy like a half oz when I get a week left and when I'm done with it I'll start mainly smoking my personal stash. I would LOVE to get a perpetual system going. 

Peace


----------



## gjdubbz (Apr 22, 2009)

nice Mj Crescendo, I pl;an on growing out whiteberry with ffoc and bmo nutes. did you add molasses to? how often did you nute and water a week


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 23, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Everything sounds good except cure time. Let them nugs sit in that jar for a good month bro if not longer. What I do personally is keep the nugs in the jar for a good three weeks and then slowly start smoking off of it inbetween smoking my stash. Baiscally I'll buy like a half oz when I get a week left and when I'm done with it I'll start mainly smoking my personal stash. I would LOVE to get a perpetual system going.
> 
> Peace


Funny enough I just bought almost a half O of mids stuff to play with for the next month. That should tide me over until she is well cured. I can't wait to cut her down. 12 hours left till trim time!! If I wasn't so scared about growing and such I would def. start a perpetual harvest probably with auto flowers to use only 1 room. 



gjdubbz said:


> nice Mj Crescendo, I pl;an on growing out whiteberry with ffoc and bmo nutes. did you add molasses to? how often did you nute and water a week


Very good idea. Get a few going because each will only probably yield an ounce and def. veg them for at least a month, if not more. I added molasses in the last 2 weeks. I would begin using molasses every other water, until the last week, then use it every time. The BMO nutes are great and you can use a good bit without harming her. I noticed that she loved the flower power during the flowering stage. I would say I watered her every 3-4 days depending on dryness of the soil. I used the proper nutrients per watering. I also added limestone to the mix once a month to keep the pH stabilized. Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn bro I wish a half O would last me that long. Shit were lucky if we can make it past a week. Me and my fiancee smoke that much a week that is lol not just me. Don't you just love the BMO nutes. They really do love the flower power. Nothing but nice and green plants from these nutes. I've used other chem nutes and ending up burning the shit out of my babies (needless to say I'm all organic now lol) Hope you have fun trimming. 

Peace


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 24, 2009)

Day 65 of flowering Cut.

So I gave her 48 hours of darkness and trimmed her in the morning. I hope that maximized the thc in her, but who knows. She was super easy to trim which was great and the bud looks great. I also love the smell and after trimming my fingers smelled fantastic. I weighed her out and she ended up being 26 grams wet. This was kinda sad because she will prob end up being around 7 grams dry. I'll post up dry weight when I know. Either way, this is some awesome bud for the beginning of summer and I am lookin forward to it. I am plannin on hangin her for 3-5 days. Hopefully, the stem will be snappy after this and I can begin curing. 

Looks like she had a health root structure as well. This can be seen in the last picture. Feel free to comment and thanks for everything


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Apr 24, 2009)

MJ Crescendo said:


> Day 65 of flowering Cut.
> 
> So I gave her 48 hours of darkness and trimmed her in the morning. I hope that maximized the thc in her, but who knows. She was super easy to trim which was great and the bud looks great. I also love the smell and after trimming my fingers smelled fantastic. I weighed her out and she ended up being 26 grams wet. This was kinda sad because she will prob end up being around 7 grams dry. I'll post up dry weight when I know. Either way, this is some awesome bud for the beginning of summer and I am lookin forward to it. I am plannin on hangin her for 3-5 days. Hopefully, the stem will be snappy after this and I can begin curing.
> 
> Looks like she had a health root structure as well. This can be seen in the last picture. Feel free to comment and thanks for everything


damn that white berry dissapointed me i was even considering havin that n my nex grow not no more thoug my bagseeds give me 3 times as much with just a 400 watt hps


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 24, 2009)

It needs more veg time. I think his veg time was very short. Pretty sure it was under a 150w HPS the 400w should throw it in high gear my friend. 

Peace


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 24, 2009)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> damn that white berry dissapointed me i was even considering havin that n my nex grow not no more thoug my bagseeds give me 3 times as much with just a 400 watt hps


Don't let my grow deter you my friend. This is a great strain. You have to remember that I only vegged till 6 inches tall and was under a smaller light. For you, veg longer and more lighting = more nug. She can easily produce much more with lst or sog. For me, its not always about quantity but quality and I am sure that I have some quality stuff to look forward to after the cure. 

This was more or less a hobby to see if I good do it then a yield test. 

 Keep it Real


----------



## djmendoza21 (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the structure of this plant.

Should have saved a clone if you did not.

Deff on my next strain order.

Wish i could share it with you.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 27, 2009)

She is finally starting to look like some danky dank. The stem is still a little bendy so I am going to give her another day. The pistils have really oranged out and she looks real good. I can finally see the amber hues of some of the trichomes. She weighed in today at 7 grams. I can't believe how much weight the bud has lost, but thats ok, the smoke should be epic. Here are some pics. Enjoy


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

MJ Crescendo said:


> She is finally starting to look like some danky dank. The stem is still a little bendy so I am going to give her another day. The pistils have really oranged out and she looks real good. I can finally see the amber hues of some of the trichomes. She weighed in today at 7 grams. I can't believe how much weight the bud has lost, but thats ok, the smoke should be epic. Here are some pics. Enjoy


 + rep glad you waited to harvest her.

she looks prime brotha. be sure to dry until stem snaps than cure it for a week or 2 for full flavor and burn clearly! congrats man!!


----------



## Goose2008 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a plant similar to that one, I cut the top cola off and let the lower buds flower more, I ended up with just under an ounce. Yours should be a killer smoke, good job.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 27, 2009)

I am going to enjoy every second of this high. I just came to the realization that this may better that I have a quarter instead of an O haha This is because I can be more productive and smoke less. It almost makes this bud like a special occasion and its my creation which makes it even better! I can't wait. I believe that since it is only a small cola that it wont take as long to cure. I am plannin on breakin into this in about 2 weeks of cure. 

O yes, the smell of where she is hangin is somethin similiar to berry. Maybe more along the lines of captn crunch berry or something sweet like that. It is very unique and I really haven't smelt something like it before. When you smell the bud it has a lemony hint to it. It is so unreal compared to all the crap I usually deal with. I almost want to start another grow and SOG some white berry and get more of her haha


----------



## northernred (Apr 27, 2009)

MJ Crescendo said:


> ...She weighed in today at 7 grams....


Looks and sounds like very tasty bud indeed... nice grow!

Too bad about the weight though.... I typically smoke 7g in one blunt.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad it all worked out man! Nice nugs! Rep +

Stop by sometime! What's next?


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 29, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Glad it all worked out man! Nice nugs! Rep +
> 
> Stop by sometime! What's next?


Nice thread you got there. I'm glad to be done,but kinda missing growing already. 

Future plans: This was kinda a fun grow and I think I may want to get a little more serious about it. None of this will be started for the next few months, but perhaps make a grow box with carbon filter (ventilation) and cool tube my HPS. The goal is to be able to keep 1-2 large plants in my closet in the grow box. I haven't done much research on building a grow box, cool tubing, and odor control yet, but maybe after some work I can have everything put together in my closet. The next time around I will def. be training my plants and look more for high yields then anything. I hope to grow with BMO nutes in FFOF soil under a 150w HPS with 2 plants and yield at least 2 ounces. I know this will take a lot more work, but I guess we will have to see how everything goes. 

Look forward to future threads on RIU 
Keep it Real


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds good man. Plan well and you well be satisfied.


----------



## D4rKeN (Apr 29, 2009)

damn that white berry looks dank to bad u didnt get the yield u wanted oh well blaze on and enjoy


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 29, 2009)

potent looking bud. however poor harvest. how long did yu veg for


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> potent looking bud. however poor harvest. how long did yu veg for


I agree completely. The bud itself is probably one of the best I've ever seen and I am sure it will be some of the best smoke I have had. 

I only vegged for 2.5 weeks under CFL's and flouros to get her about 4-6'' tall. At first I thought I was going to have a much more limited time to grow and wanted to get her into the 2 month flowering stage as fast as possible. Now I look back and know that I should have vegged with more lighting for 5-6 weeks. If I ever do grow again I won't make the same mistake. Hopefully, next time I can grow them out in veg for a long time and get about an ounce a plant. 

White berry is a great strain, but for only picking a single plant she was not the best pick. Live and learn


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 30, 2009)

well you learn from your mistakes.....just veg longer. however plus rep on the SUCCESSFULL grow and knolidge picked up


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 30, 2009)

too bad that guy with the "stupid estimate" was right on target.


----------



## Proph (May 1, 2009)

Proph said:


> lol an o for yield guestimation? I am seeing more like 10 grams at most dried out.


Almost right. Lol "stupid estimate" More like "stupid first timer". Jk but really lol.

Good job and hope you enjoy that berry.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (May 1, 2009)

At first I thought I was lookin at about 7 g's then I had comments ranging from 10-20g's on multiple threads from guys that all had about 500+ post. This boosted my confidence that the nug would be denser and hold more weight. Of course, this boost of confidence in yield led me to the wrong conclusion. I did call out that post in true belief that I would yield more at that point. What can I say I'm an asshole and could care less. 

I feel like I finally can grow mj successfullly now. It's been a little adventure getting to this point and I loved the ride. I can't wait to get back into growin in the future. If the laws weren't so strict I would be growin year round. Damn government.. I need some of that cali legislation out on the east coast haha

She has been curing for about a week and the smell is amazing. It is so different then the regular stuff I deal with. When I open the jar the room is filled with a berry scent, but when I smell the bud it has a lemony scent. It lingers with dankness and I can not wait till this bud is fully cured and I can really get the full smell of white berry. Such an awesome strain

I got some pictures of some of the bud in the top. The first is prob the best


----------



## siin82 (May 1, 2009)

Proph said:


> lol an o for yield guestimation? I am seeing more like 10 grams at most dried out.


That's what I was thinking. This looks smaller than most of mine and I get 14 grams at most.

I will say that top bud looks mighty good - nice and dense.


----------



## GHOPZZ (May 10, 2009)

any update on this? i am very interested in the smoke report? how long did you flower for? when did you harvest? how cloudy were the trichos?


----------



## GHOPZZ (May 24, 2009)

is there an update on this??


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 24, 2009)

GHOPZZ said:


> is there an update on this??





GHOPZZ said:


> any update on this? i am very interested in the smoke report? how long did you flower for? when did you harvest? how cloudy were the trichos?



Little Obsessed are we?

It's okay. I am too. Mr. Crescendo sir. You must obey this bitch. lol.



MJ Crescendo said:


> I got some pictures of some of the bud in the top. The first is prob the best


It is. Nice work. If you liked this strain I know you'd love TGA gear. It's so easy to get and It's mostly candy like dank. Your Whiteberry is good.


----------



## anhedonia (May 24, 2009)

Did you just call somone a bitch?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 24, 2009)

I just posted this, if u wanna check it. I've been followin ur journal for a while now.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/197146-sr71purple-kush-x-djshorts-blue.html


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Did you just call somone a bitch?


He did indeed. And I am confidant think MJ would not appreciate you posting such a comment on his journal. He, unlike you, is a respectful person.

I think you owe someone an apology, sir.


----------



## Reeny (May 27, 2009)

I was given 4 white berry clones that I immediately put into my flowering room. It is about 40 days and its an amazing looking plant. It's very frosty already and has a great smell. The yield will be very low unfortunately.

I would diffently like to get my hands on some more so I could veg for awhile and see an increased yield. Can not wait to smoke some this sure is an impressive looking strain.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Sep 2, 2009)

GHOPZZ said:


> any update on this? i am very interested in the smoke report? how long did you flower for? when did you harvest? how cloudy were the trichos?


Hello again. I left this site right after I finished growing due to my busy life. I was back here today remembering my growing days. Ok, to answer your questions..

Smoke report: The smoke was soft on my lungs, really easy to hold in. The exhale, flavorful, unique, amazing. This bud was what I have been striving to smoke all my life. Of course, there are many great strains out there, but wow I enjoyed every second of this. My curing jar to this day smells like berries. It is epic! To summarize, the smoke was easy on the lungs, almost pure. I believe this has a lot to do with my organic grow style. The flavor was berry-like but had A lot of flavor. I have had many different headies this summer and have yet to get an amazing fruity punch like whiteberry has to offer. 

I believe I ended up flowering for approximately 65 days. I only vegged for about 15 days, so this was a little under 3 month grow. I've read a lot of grows and know of very little grows that were completed in this short of a time. I of course did not have a high yield like most of you guys, but that is ok. My only regret, I want more haha

The trichs were about 60% cloudy, 20% clear, 20% amber. This was perfect and I could feel the different buzzes on different parts of the cola. 

The high of this plant is great. I would take 1-2 hits in the morning and be wide awake and ready to go into life with a fun buzz. At night I would smoke a lot at once (gbeep) and it would knock me on my ass. It was a unique buzz that I have only experienced from white berry. I look forward to the next time I can be intoxicated in its herbal powers. 

I'll be online here and there so feel free to ask as many questions as you want. I'm here to help after everyone helped me get through my grow. I know it's a great experience that we should all have. 

These pictures make me regret smoking all the bud haha One day I will have more. Two thumbs up to any grower of whiteberry!


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 5, 2009)

65 days bloom? Mine are completely milky at day 55.


----------



## petedav (Oct 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> 65 days bloom? Mine are completely milky at day 55.


im currently growing whiteberry clones from my mother plant and cant wait till smoke day to c if its all that?


----------



## Mittengrower (Oct 1, 2009)

small plant but looks dank i'd saw a couple more days tilll the tricomes are amber, love it though. Respect


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Oct 1, 2009)

that is for sure from the berry category good job on that thing i hope your proud of her


----------



## kkkllol (Oct 3, 2009)

wish i had some purple goodness around here


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 3, 2009)

got the purple train wreck going. hope it looks like that!!!


----------



## chumba (Oct 5, 2009)

yea right not an o not 10 grams maybe 6tops


----------

